# how long???



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

how long after installing bees till i should expect to see eggs or brood in my hives? My first official inspection of all hives will be today or tomorrow, so i'd like to know how i'm doing relative to how i should me doing. I say official hive inspection because i've broken the rule and peeked in a few times (couldnt help myself  ) but now i'm going to methodically go through every frame looking for eggs/brood/nectar/pollen. thanks for letting me know what to expect!

justgojumpit


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

With one hive, I saw eggs 7 days after I installed the package. With the other hive, it took 10 days afterwards.

However, I find it very difficult to see eggs if it is overcast.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Thanks, Terri. Today was day 7, so I'll take a peek tomorrow

justgojumpit


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In both of the hives, eggs showed up first in frames that were sort of in the middle. The worker bees covered them to keep them warm, but they did move around and I saw them in the cells between bees.

Good luck!


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I have eggs and brood in my two langstroth hives and eggs in my top-bar hive. so happy


----------

